# Allmost finished higgins project



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 13, 2013)

Have everything on and looking good,now to dismantle and decide what color paint to go with.


----------



## OldRider (Sep 13, 2013)

I love those Color Flos! Red and white really rocks, I'd keep the same color. Something else caught my eye in your pics.......are those scale diecast models of bikes on the shelf opposite the Color Flo? If they are could you get better pics? Would love to see


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 13, 2013)

OldRider said:


> I love those Color Flos! Red and white really rocks, I'd keep the same color. Something else caught my eye in your pics.......are those scale diecast models of bikes on the shelf opposite the Color Flo? If they are could you get better pics? Would love to see




Yes there real dicast bikes,Put pictures up tomorrow.


----------



## Boris (Sep 13, 2013)

So you're one of those tough New Jersey guys that don't need no wheels on your bikes?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 14, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> So you're one of those tough New Jersey guys that don't need no wheels on your bikes?




What wheels,Dont need no stinking wheels i got two illegals one holds up the front and one holds up the back.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 14, 2013)

OldRider said:


> I love those Color Flos! Red and white really rocks, I'd keep the same color. Something else caught my eye in your pics.......are those scale diecast models of bikes on the shelf opposite the Color Flo? If they are could you get better pics? Would love to see




My brother who is retired air force picked these up years ago for me.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: Almost finished Higgins project*

Somebody put skirt guards on your boys bike.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 14, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> Somebody put skirt guards on your boys bike.




No,Are you sure.Let me check and i will get back to you.


----------



## OldRider (Sep 14, 2013)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> My brother who is retired air force picked these up years ago for me.View attachment 113584View attachment 113585View attachment 113586View attachment 113587View attachment 113588View attachment 113589View attachment 113590




Thanks so much Gene! Those models are super cool, love them


----------



## Boris (Sep 14, 2013)

Tough guy with skirt guards? Well I'm certainly not one to question the way you guys do things in New Jersey. Skirt guards?


----------



## Greg M (Sep 14, 2013)

It's cause his cojones are so large they need protection


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 15, 2013)

Greg M said:


> It's cause his cojones are so large they need protection




Thanks Greg,Your right and it only had to happen one time.Took 20 minutes to untangle the spokes.


----------



## Boris (Sep 15, 2013)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Thanks Greg,Your right and it only had to happen one time.Took 20 minutes to untangle the spokes.




How could you tell the difference between the tangled up spokes and your pubic hair?


----------



## partsguy (Sep 15, 2013)

You guys have some sick and twisted imaginations...


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 16, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> How could you tell the difference between the tangled up spokes and your pubic hair?




Thats what was so painful,I couldn,t


----------



## Boris (Sep 16, 2013)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Thats what was so painful,I couldn,t




Sorry for your loss!


----------



## vincev (Sep 16, 2013)

Another thread trashed by the moron.


----------



## vincev (Sep 16, 2013)

Another thread trashed by the moron. Watch it Gene Dave was behind you with a camera.


----------



## Boris (Sep 16, 2013)

Shouldn't that be a thread trashed by yet another moron.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 16, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> Somebody put skirt guards on your boys bike.




..lol, those aren't "skirt guards"... the guards are for when Scott rides nude and keeps his ample "hoo-hoo" from getting gaught in the spokes.....


----------

